

RWW Most Promising Company of 2011: Simplegeo - emilepetrone
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/most_promising_company_for_2011_simplegeo.php

======
atldev
They chose Tumblr as the "Best Little Company" for 2010, and their track
record for this award is pretty good:

2009: Aardvark

2008: Zoho

2007: Twitter

2006: YouTube

2005: 37signals

2004: Flickr(Ludicorp)

Look at these "little companies" from just a few years ago. I love the new
speed of business.

------
felipe
> _The original plan of CrashCorp was to create mobile games using augmented
> reality, but the young company soon learned that the hardest part was
> developing the back-end geolocation infrastructure that would support their
> applications._

Geolocation technology is around for decades, with widely supported standards
and a number of open-source servers available. Augmented Reality in the other
hand sounds very challenging, due to image manipulation and dealing with an
environment with limited resources (mobiles).

Am I missing something?

~~~
indiekid
It's not you missing something, it's RWW. We were actually trying to build
"Alternate Reality" games, not "Augmented Reality". The clear distinction is
that our plan was to build "game worlds on top of the real world" but didn't
worry about our implementation. It could have been some list-based game, and
it still would have been Alternate Reality.

However, we were looking into using Augmented Reality as the delivery
mechanism for these games. Then we open sourced the AR stuff that we had built
to that date: <https://github.com/simplegeo/SGAREnvironment>

------
ecoffey
I know some of the SimpleGeo folk, and they are highly intelligent, awesome
people.

------
joshu
w00t. (i'm an investor)

~~~
indiekid
And we love that about you :)

